# Rentals in Mohandiseen area



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi all,
Me and my husband are planning to go to Egypt, Cairo end of March 2011 for about a month. Im going to be studying at a language institute and although they have their own accomodation that students can rent, i just wanted to see whether it would be worthwhile or not to look elsewhere. Their rates for a double room is €460 for the month including utilities and kitchen/bathroom is shared with other people. We prefer something more private. Can anyone please tell me how much The average rents are in this area and whether I can get something off campus for around the same price. My budget is around €600 for the one months accomodation rental for both of us. Any leads or suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Neelam1982 said:


> Hi all,
> Me and my husband are planning to go to Egypt, Cairo end of March 2011 for about a month. Im going to be studying at a language institute and although they have their own accomodation that students can rent, i just wanted to see whether it would be worthwhile or not to look elsewhere. Their rates for a double room is €460 for the month including utilities and kitchen/bathroom is shared with other people. We prefer something more private. Can anyone please tell me how much The average rents are in this area and whether I can get something off campus for around the same price. My budget is around €600 for the one months accomodation rental for both of us. Any leads or suggestions? Thanks in advance




Hi and welcome

Firstly where are you studying... this will give us a better idea of where you will want to be living,... 
Secondly... that is far too much to pay.. you could rent a beautiful large apartment for the month for that amount. 


Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I didnt read the title of you post correctly.

Mohandiseen... you will find an apartment for much less than you have been quoted the problem is finding it... you really have to be here to find the best and cheapest accommodation,


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Maiden thanks for such a speedy reply! Im studying at the language institute in mohandiseen area, more precisely the 'safayaheen' area, but I prefer to get this sorted before I arrive, as I dont want to spend what little time I have in looking for a place to live, especially since ill be there only for 4 weeks. Are there any online apartment rentel sites for cairo that you could recommend? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Neelam1982 said:


> Hi Maiden thanks for such a speedy reply! Im studying at the language institute in mohandiseen area, more precisely the 'safayaheen' area, but I prefer to get this sorted before I arrive, as I dont want to spend what little time I have in looking for a place to live, especially since ill be there only for 4 weeks. Are there any online apartment rentel sites for cairo that you could recommend? Thanks




To be honest on line is very tricky... there are scammers around and we have even had them on here trying to rent out non existent apartments but of course there are genuine ones. I used to live in mainly holiday rental (for arabs) building but I dont know how much they charge as I never paid the bills... I return to Cairo on the 30th of the month and will find out what is available and the price for you but please keep reminding me...as I will forget  Please be aware that descriptions of apartments vary rarely go with the apartment you might end up with... unless of course you are paying mega bucks.

Have you thought about contacting small hotels and see if they will give you a rate for a month?


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ohhhhhh thats so so sweet of you! I so appreciate it! And ill bug you about it, no worries there! 
)


----------

